# guitar on lmms ????



## redeyedtillidie (Jan 21, 2010)

hi ive recently been playing with linux multimedia studio and was wondering if there was any way to synch my guitar to it. ive tried plugging my amp straight into the computer but it doesnt hear it i guess, ive turned on the mic, i think, and downloaded jack and a gnome alsa mixer but still nothing? is there some way to make this work or am i missing something?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

How are you connecting your amp to your laptop. Is it with a straight-though, with nothing in the middle? I know that with most applications you have to have something in the middle to capture the sound for the computer and spit it out in a form that the computer can read.

Not being a musician I might look and see if you might need a midi box, or a crossover. This is just a couple of ideas. I would definitely say that straight-though isn't the way to go.

Cheers!


----------



## redeyedtillidie (Jan 21, 2010)

is there midi software i can download or are we talking about hardware?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

There might be a software solution, but I was talking about a hardware one.


----------

